# Dwr-y-Felin Lower School. Neath. Permission visit - Jan 2013



## clay_9 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been working on a video about the closure and demolition of Dwr-y-Felin lower school for quite some time now. With permission, I had opportunity today for one last walk around before demolition finally starts next week. It's mainly now just an empty shell, with some areas still sealed off for asbestos removal, but I managed to find some little gems previously hidden behind radiators.

Previous thread with the 'before' pictures taken by Kellisurbex in July 2012 just before the contractors moved in: [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23124"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23124[/ame]

History, researched and written by myself, taken from that thread:
What we know as Dwr-y-Felin Comprehensive lower school started life as Rhyd-hir County secondary modern school, and was opened in January 1953, housing 550 pupils.

It became part of Dwr-y-Felin comprehensive in July 1973 and has served the town of Neath proudly for the last 60 years.

The school has always operated a split campus, the lower school, housing years 7 and 8 in Longford. And the upper school, located next to Neath college, years 9, 10 and 11.

Going back as far as 20 years ago the school was regularly told that it would be amalgamated into one site and the Lower school would be redundant. Because of this the maintenance of the buildings of lower school was kept to a minimum, so not to invest money in buildings which would soon be empty.

A new state of the art campus has finally been built adjacent to the upper school, which will see Dwr-y-Felin become a one site comprehensive for the first time in its history. The amalgamation finally took place with the last pupils leaving the school on the 11th July 2012. But not before the lower school was certainly showing its age and lack of TLC over the years.

These pictures are screen grabs from video.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 11, 2013)

And another one bites the dust! great pics.


----------

